# Principles of Occupational Safety & Health Training course



## عمروصلاح (21 نوفمبر 2009)

Gentlemen, 

I am looking for a power point presentation or PDF file regarding the Principles of Occupational Safety & Health Training course [ POSH ] because i was asked by my company to put together a course which is similar to the POSH course .

Please , if anyone do have the presentation or the PDF files - It would be really appreciated if you guys will share it with me .

Thanks in advance


----------



## احمد صالح باكير (29 يناير 2010)

مرحبا 
انا مهندس يحري وعندي معلومات على السلامة وحاليا نحاول نعمل بمصنع اسمنت كامهندس سلامة ومحتاج المساعدة في معلومان اوكتب خاصة بالسلامة في مصانع الاسمنت ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------

